# Harrison Ford on the "Indiana Jones Theme" song, praises John Williams



## Mr Sakitumi (Mar 25, 2021)

I think I'll leave this here as inspiration to how incredible JW was! 
as well as how much of a deeper meaning a theme/soundtrack can bring to film.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 25, 2021)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> I think I'll leave this here as inspiration to how incredible JW was!


You gave me a fucking heart attack.

Figuratively, of course.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 25, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> You gave me a fucking heart attack.
> 
> Figuratively, of course.


Ditto


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Mar 25, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> You gave me a fucking heart attack.
> 
> Figuratively, of course.


apologies  didn't mean to


----------

